# i just had the a77 in my hands



## kojack (Feb 5, 2012)

i was just looking at the new a77,, i was very suprised at the size of it.  i was thinking it was the size of the a 55.  i think a new camera is in order for moi.


----------



## belial (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope you washed your hands real good with disinfectant soap afterwards


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 7, 2012)

belial said:


> I hope you washed your hands real good with disinfectant soap afterwards



I really do not think comments like that are appropriate, and only end up degrading the overall quality of this forum.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 7, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> belial said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you washed your hands real good with disinfectant soap afterwards
> ...



I'm pissed i was beaten to it


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 7, 2012)

gsgary said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > belial said:
> ...



Sorry about that.
Normally I do not make comments like that ... but I am really tired of seeing this type of banter.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 7, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > dxqcanada said:
> ...



I meant the post about washing theirs hands


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 7, 2012)

gsgary said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



I figured that.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 7, 2012)

It's called "humor." Lighten up a little. There was even a little winky-face next to it! 

So, anyway: What kind of camera do you have NOW, kojack?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 7, 2012)

sm4him said:


> It's called "humor." Lighten up a little. There was even a little winky-face next to it!
> 
> So, anyway: What kind of camera do you have NOW, kojack?



My reaction to humour in this forum has been tainted over time. Sometimes I find the banter a little juvenile ... and so I reacted that way to the reply.
If the reply was posted in a humorous nature to compliment the thread and not to slam the poster ... then I apologize for my reaction.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 7, 2012)

Kojack, between the A55 (your current camera...?) and the A77, what were the major differences you noticed in body design right off the bat?


----------



## cosmonaut (Feb 7, 2012)

If you can't beat the competition trash talk them.


----------



## kojack (Feb 7, 2012)

I have the 350 with battery grip now.  I love the feel of that camera.  The 77 feels very balanced and similar to the 350.  I also picked up a wx7 for walk around duties.  What a fun little camera ..


----------



## belial (Feb 7, 2012)

For the record I actually like Sony but shoot canon. Ive been reading all the canon hate in this forum and it's been getting to me. So I took a light hearted stab. No offense


----------



## belial (Feb 7, 2012)

And I did post a winky face. The a77 isn't my style but I see a Sony camera in my near future as there's some old minoltas for good prices id like to run


----------



## belial (Feb 7, 2012)

dxqcanada said:
			
		

> Sorry about that.
> Normally I do not make comments like that ... but I am really tired of seeing this type of banter.



My apologies for offending you. It was meant to be light hearted. Hence the wink


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, sorry for the reaction ... I must have been reading too much trash on this forum (as you have) ... though winky faces don't really mean much, sort of like the over use of "LOL".


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 7, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> the over use of "LOL".



Where have I seen that before... :lmao:


----------



## cosmonaut (Feb 8, 2012)

I realize it's light hearted fun but for the record, and yes funny. But I never go to the Canon or Nikon forums and make bad comments, I don't own one and have no reason to slam them. Also people with real intentions on going out and buying gear read this stuff and take it serious, in part. So if you have no clue what your talking about go back to the forum you belong in a don't spread misinformation and lies. I own a A77 and it's clear to me you don't know what you type about.  I really think the Mod here should issue ban warnings and stop it. If there is a real issue with the Sony system that makes it inferior lets here it.


----------



## kojack (Feb 8, 2012)

I am looking seriously at the 77.  The fast burst speeds combined with the 70-200mm 2.8 Sony lens will be great for sports and wildlife photography.  Then couple that with the 2 teleconverters for extra reach.  Great setup without the bulk.


----------



## argieramos (Feb 8, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > the over use of "LOL".
> ...



lol


----------



## gsgary (Feb 8, 2012)

kojack said:


> I am looking seriously at the 77.  The fast burst speeds combined with the 70-200mm 2.8 Sony lens will be great for sports and wildlife photography.  Then couple that with the 2 teleconverters for extra reach.  Great setup without the bulk.



You can only shoot 12fps in auto, i have read 2 reveiws and used one and neither recommended it for sports or wildlife, make sure they let you try it out first


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 8, 2012)

kojack said:
			
		

> I have the 350 with battery grip now.  I love the feel of that camera.  The 77 feels very balanced and similar to the 350.  I also picked up a wx7 for walk around duties.  What a fun little camera ..



Are you going to get the 77? And if you do will you keep the 350 as your backup?


----------



## kojack (Feb 8, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Are you going to get the 77? And if you do will you keep the 350 as your backup?



I'm keeping the 350 and will be using it on a regular basis.  I love the feel and photos from it.  Its a great camera.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 8, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> belial said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you washed your hands real good with disinfectant soap afterwards
> ...



The quality of this forum is so low that no comments are capable of degrading it any further.


:banghead::Joker::madmad::salute::lmao:

Here comes the s.h.i.t.storm!


----------



## kojack (Feb 10, 2012)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> The quality of this forum is so low that no comments are capable of degrading it any further.
> 
> :banghead::Joker::madmad::salute::lmao:
> 
> Here comes the s.h.i.t.storm!



Agreed.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 10, 2012)

I have tried out the burst shooting on my A55, and I would not use it for wildlife photography.
I find that the standard continous shooting mode is sufficient.


----------

